# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Flatiron bouzuki/octave. Who have one?

## Banjo

I'm looking for spec's 
Can anyone give me the body dimensions 
width and deepth for a comparison?

----------


## allenhopkins

On my '80's 3K, the oval body is 14 inches long, 12 inches wide, and 2 3/4 inches deep.

----------

Banjo

----------


## Banjo

Thank you for your quick response. That's what I need. 
I am thinking about to build a pancake  mandolin with mandola or octave body. That will be a dreadnought.
 :Grin:

----------

